# Opera is a little better than life



## thatp (Nov 19, 2011)

No second thoughts. No regrets. And you make yourself perfectly understood by loved ones. Always get to say a proper goodbye even with a knife stuck in your heart. And the music, oh, music to die for!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, thatp


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Opera is a little better than life


Unless you will make your life an exciting opera.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

> *Opera is a little better than life*


What a ridiculous premise.

Opera is a *lot* better than life.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> What a ridiculous premise.
> 
> Opera is a *lot* better than life.


I don't know. I'd much rather live my life than Elektra, for instance.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aksel said:


> I don't know. I'd much rather live my life than Elektra, for instance.


That's the beauty of it! Elektra lives her life for you . . . so that you don't have to!


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

thatp said:


> No second thoughts. No regrets. And you make yourself perfectly understood by loved ones. Always get to say a proper goodbye even with a knife stuck in your heart. And the music, oh, music to die for!


oh yes, yes indeed!


----------

